#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  إجماع ثورة يناير فتته ثورة نوفمبر في مصر

## رويتر

المجتمع المصري يشهد حاليا انقساما كبيرا على نفسه ما بين مؤيد لخارطة طريق التحول الديموقراطي التي وضعها المجلس العسكري وبين المطالبين بتنحي المجلس العسكري فورا عن حكم البلاد.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ثورة يناير كانت ثورة شعبية
اما ثورة نوفمبر فهى ثورة سياسية فى المقام الاول ...ثورة لفرض ارادات سياسية

----------


## ابن البلد

هي فعلا ثورة سياسية 

بس سياسة قذرة أستخدموها علشان يهدوا بيها حاجات كتيرة 
 ::(: 
وأراها فتنه أيضا

----------


## ابن البلد

وأحب أضيف الحديث الشريف 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :

تكون فتنة ؛ النائم فيها خير من المضطجع ، والمضطجع فيها خير من القاعد ، والقاعد فيها خير من القائم ، والقائم خير من الماشي ، والماشي خير من الراكب ، والراكب خير من المجري ، قتلاها كلها في النار .
قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! ومتى ذلك ؟
قال : ذلك أيام الهرج .
قلت : ومتى أيام الهرج ؟
قال : حين لا يأمن الرجل جليسه .
قال : فبم تأمرني إن أدركت ذلك الزمان ؟
قال : اكفف نفسك ويدك ، وادخل دارك .
قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! أرأيت إن دخل علي داري ؟
قال : فادخل بيتك .
قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! أرأيت إن دخل علي بيتي ؟
قال : فادخل مسجدك ، واصنع هكذا – وقبض بيمينه على الكوع – وقل : ربي الله ؛ حتى تموت على ذلك
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3254
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح

----------

